# Ocean/Mounmouth Cty NJ - Drivers/Laborers/Operators and Loaders/Tractors



## PropertyPros (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello we picked up some last minute contracts in Ocean and Monmouth counties. We are currently in need of the following:

(1) Plow truck Driver. $25+ Dep on Experience 

(1) Skid Steer/Compact Tractor operator $25+

(1) Laborer - Sidewalks/Snow Blower/Shoveling $20/hr


We are also looking for a few hourly pieces of equipment: (time plus materials)

2 plow trucks with salters

1 skid steer/tractor with push box 10ft

1 loader with push box at least 12 ft+

Must have proof of insurance. 
Must have experience.

Must be reliable and available Holidays etc. Quality equipment only. Some sites requires poly/rubber edged boxes/blades.

Please message me or give me a call on my cell 732-604-4954. Michael


----------

